# Railroad Paper Wheels



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Who'da thunk it?

*Paper Railroad Wheels*


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I had never heard of that, very interesting.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very interesting Dwight thanks for posting that.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Amazing and not well know ! Thanks for posting Dwight ..


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

many years I was told that train wheels were made of compressed card board, didn't believe it till now!


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

compressed paper is amazing strong, I built a HO scale freight house years ago, i was able to stand on the top of it (200lbs) weight on it with no problems 

why did I stand on it? I gave up HO for g and wanted to see how strong it was..


----------

